# Black Friday Sale



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Sling TV is offering a Free Tivo Stream 4K or a Free Month for new subscribers


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

And here I thought everyone was off the TS4k bandwagon and hopping on Sabrina. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Some folks just can't let go of tivo! so I posted this deal for those folks lol


----------



## Mukwonago (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm very disappointed in the TIVO Black Friday (lack of) deals. I was hoping to buy another Mini Lux but it's ridiculously priced, still.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

dbpaddler said:


> And here I thought everyone was off the TS4k bandwagon and hopping on Sabrina.


Nope, not everyone. I actually like my "de-TiVo'd" TS4Ks better than my Chromecast w/GoogleTV.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

blackngold75 said:


> Nope, not everyone. I actually like my "de-TiVo'd" TS4Ks better than my Chromecast w/GoogleTV.


Same

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

dbpaddler said:


> And here I thought everyone was off the TS4k bandwagon and hopping on Sabrina.


Sorry, @dbpaddler for failing to recognize the sarcasm. Monday after a long holiday weekend...


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

No sarcasm here .. I like my TS4K better than CCGTV .. best remote wins it for me.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I definitely like the TS4K remote better. Probably because it's shaped like the TiVo remotes I've used for years, plus those number buttons make it easy to channel surf live TV

Sent from my SM-P580 using Tapatalk


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

$39 at Walmart thru this link. YMMV.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

xberk said:


> No sarcasm here .. I like my TS4K better than CCGTV .. best remote wins it for me.


And a home screen that allows more user personalization with less Google advertising.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> $39 at Walmart thru this link. YMMV.


Actually posted that on slickdeals the other day. Only downside is it's in the grocery section so you have to go pick it up. At least thats how it was in the Philly area.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

